

Netflix says next quarter a majority will stream more video than watched on DVD - Terretta
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_technews/20101021/tc_yblog_technews/netflix-is-a-streaming-company-which-also-offers-dvds-ceo-says

======
starrwarrior
Optical media is pretty annoying. This makes perfect sense provided the
subscriber has fast enough network connection available.

------
eiji
If I could stream all titles available for rent, I would never receive a DvD
in the mail anymore.

For a full stream access to all titles I would even pay around $20/month.

However, without rented titles you just don't get a lot of good stuff.

